
Whistleblower sent 50GB mails from Germanys #1 dating app claiming massive fraud - glossyscr
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Verdacht-auf-Abzocke-bei-Dating-Plattform-Lovoo-2821077.html
======
glossyscr
Some more background (article is in German, use Google Translate):

\- The whistleblower sent 50GB emails and screenshots to c't that so-called
'promotors' lured customers into upgrades

\- c't / heise.de is Germany's most reputable tech publication / publisher

\- After c't reported the fraud Lovoo denies and tries to damage c't's /
heise's reputation by writing other major publications (see end of article,
update 1) that heise doesn't work properly

\- This is really heavy because Lovoo and his CEO Benjamin Bak were partied
for many years, they haven't taken any VC money and make 8 digit revs

